# Dj-Scene



## Ju02 (1. August 2003)

Hi,

ich würde gerne in die Dj-Scene einsteigen.Was braucht man dafür,wo kann man das lernen?Ich hab echt keine Ahnung.
Danke für jede Hilfe !


----------



## Blackmoor (4. August 2003)

Hi,
ehm was du dafür brauchst?
Also zwei Plattenspieler ein Mischpult und en paar Platten 
Und am besten jemand der dir was beibringt
Ausrüstung gibts zu sehr guten Peisen bei ebay 
Hab ne komplette Anlage und en paar Platten für 400 euro bekommen
Djvideos kann ich nicht empfehlen weil die dj die da was vormachen ziemliche deppen sind (darf ich das sagen?)
Hmm sonst kann ich dir eigentlich nicht viel helfen

Blackmoor


----------

